# running freebsd  as paravirtualized VM



## bv_arvind (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi,

I use a flavor of freebsd 7(pretty old, but cant upgrade) for my work. I am trying to investigate if it can be made a Paravirtualized VM capable of running in xen.But in the following link http://wiki.xen.org/wiki/DomU_Support_for_Xen its mentioned that support starts only from 8.2 
Its not clear if there are specific drivers made available for PV support. Help would be appreciated.


----------



## kpa (Aug 8, 2012)

I haven't tried on anything else but VirtualBox that is limited to paravirtualized network but the drivers included in port emulators/virtio-kmod worked fine for me. Whether those can be made to work on FreeBSD 7 I have no idea.


----------

